
Daniel Stenberg (creator of cURL) unable to enter the US again this year - sohkamyung
https://mobile.twitter.com/bagder/status/1005922406802841600
======
exikyut
I don't get why this keeps happening.

I can only assume it's some broken database/system that isn't able to
internally concretely express "this person is safe". I'm imagining lots of
conflicting signals, maybe from multiple systems that don't interact with each
other.

Given the US travel system's reputation, I can't help but think some of the
problem has to be because of utterly broken computer infrastructure. Said
reputation certainly can't help make the environment seem attractive to would-
be techs trying to avoid potentially-soul-crushing job positions/environments.
So the people that _are_ left probably have all the innovation and inspiration
worked/drained out of them (which sort of segues into an interesting
fulfilling prophecy of a kind).

Without the necessary infra in place, my guess is that agents' responsibility
is much higher than is let on, and the go/no-go decision is probably a lot
more ad-hoc than everyone is comfortable with admitting. That could reasonably
explain all the inconsistencies...

FWIW, I'm in Australia and have never traveled, so I don't honestly know.

